# Game 9: BOS (8-0) vs ORL (8-2)



## Avalanche

No official thread up, im at work so i can only keep an eye on the box score, lets hope to keep the unbeaten streak alive and contain Cashard Lewis and D12.

Celtics 99 - 91

:cheers:


----------



## Avalanche

Not a great start though, Orlando up 22 - 13


----------



## LX

No ball movement from the C's whatsoever. 

Ray Allen has got to stop overdribbling. It's sickening.


----------



## Avalanche

LX said:


> No ball movement from the C's whatsoever.
> 
> Ray Allen has got to stop overdribbling. It's sickening.


Seems like they are playing rather stagnant on both ends at the moment, Ray is cold with 0 from 4, this wont last all game though


----------



## LX

Avalanche said:


> Seems like they are playing rather stagnant on both ends at the moment, Ray is cold with 0 from 4, this wont last all game though


They are getting killed on the break on the defensive end. 

Nelson is penetrating at will.


----------



## Avalanche

28-17 to the magic at the end of the first.

They have come out with energy and Boston looks lazy at the moment, Ray is ice cold..

Big quarter coming up


----------



## Avalanche

Doc playing Scal and Posey up front while Howard was on wasnt exactly helping us either


----------



## Marcus13

terrible shot selection


----------



## Marcus13

oh sweet jesus. They are killing us in the paint. Everytime we go in there were getting knocked around. No ****ing way that was a charge


----------



## Avalanche

Only 2 assists so far, need to start moving the ball much better to get back into this quickly


----------



## Marcus13

this is terrivle. Rondo's looking like our best player by far


----------



## P-Dub34

Last few games, Allen has been really pissing me off. The ball slows down when it comes to him. He's been the first to really play selfishly out there.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> Last few games, Allen has been really pissing me off. The ball slows down when it comes to him. He's been the first to really play selfishly out there.


I thought the opposite would be the problem... that he would end up being more a spot up shooter and be under-utilized, but i agree we need to keep the ball moving.

still down 10.... playing like absolute **** though and Orlando still cant quite shake us


----------



## Marcus13

No way KG hasnt shown signs of "selfishness" this year


----------



## LX

Jesus Christ. How about a 3 second call on Howard once this century?


----------



## Avalanche

Rondo keeping us in it at the moment


----------



## Marcus13

Rondo's playing like the best player on the floor tonight. He's getting other players open looks, but we cant hit em


----------



## LX

These refs are an utter joke. 

Complete and utter.


----------



## Avalanche

LX said:


> These refs are an utter joke.
> 
> Complete and utter.


im not usually one to complain, and wont.... but i have to say i agree


----------



## Marcus13

The refs arent good- but we cant blame them for losing right now either. We cant hit a wide open jumper


----------



## LX

I've had enough. 

Tommy's going to have a coronary....

Between the 1 on 1 play and not moving the ball around on offense, and the joke of officiating I'm getting a headache. 

Time to go lay down..lol


----------



## Avalanche

Marcus13 said:


> The refs arent good- but we cant blame them for losing right now either. We cant hit a wide open jumper


Very true... and normally we could use a Ray or House 3 pointer but they are ice cold


----------



## Avalanche

LX said:


> I've had enough.
> 
> Tommy's going to have a coronary....
> 
> Between the 1 on 1 play and not moving the ball around on offense, and the joke of officiating I'm getting a headache.
> 
> Time to go lay down..lol


17 fouls to 8

ugh


----------



## LX

HEY RAY. 

There _are_ other people on the team you know. PASS THE BALL.


----------



## P-Dub34

Yeah, the refs suck, but the C's are playing like absolute trash, too. And Orlando's playing well. Pretty scary combination.


----------



## Avalanche

Notice Dwight planting himself under the Ring on D?

no call


----------



## Marcus13

Davis cant even post up on Jameer Nelson


----------



## Marcus13

What The ****!!!??? Why Do They Have A Wide Open Person Standing On The Three Point Line Every Single Posession


----------



## LX

So how long they going to wait before they play some defense on Rondo?


----------



## Avalanche

Sad when the only thing keeping them in the game is Rondo's 20ft jump shot


----------



## Marcus13

^^yeah, cause it sure as hell isnt his free throw shooting


----------



## LX

I just have to say, and I've said it already. 
This ref SUCKS. The white one. Absolute trash. 
Dude's even worse than that Violet Palmer broad..


----------



## Avalanche

58 - 41 at the half

Now we'll see what this team is made of


----------



## UD40

The Celtic announcers need to shut up. They suck beyond belief.


----------



## LX

UD40 said:


> The Celtic announcers need to shut up. They suck beyond belief.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Aznboi812

there goes our winning streak and here comes the bashing from forum members from ohter teams saying celtics are overrated.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

the celts will regroup at half...this will be a close game in the end no matter who wins...definitely wont be a blowout as it currently looks


----------



## Avalanche

Aznboi812 said:


> there goes our winning streak


not so fast 


> and here comes the bashing from forum members from ohter teams saying celtics are overrated.


that however is definately going to happen, whether the first loss is today or in a month lol.


----------



## UD40

LX said:


> Blasphemy.


They fail to notice talent that isn't in a Celtic uni, some of my friends (who are C's fans) agree with me.

In the 10, 11 years that I've been watching Celtic games on NESN/Comcast, I've _never_ heard them say anything positive about people like Jason Kidd and Shaq. D. Wade is starting to join that club too. They're bias homers, the only time they're listenable is when Cousy is there with them.


----------



## E.H. Munro

LX said:


> Jesus Christ. How about a 3 second call on Howard once this century?


Yeah, that'll happen. He'll get as many three second calls as James, Bryant, and Wade will get traveling calls. Futtbuckers. (Of course, if we still had Al we wouldn't be complaining about the lack of three second calls. :bsmile: )


----------



## LamarButler

I never thought I'd say this, but Garnett didn't come out to play. 

Allen has sucked these last few games. Why is he dribbling so damn much? Anyways, he needs to start hitting some shots. We need it.

Rondo is doing great, besides for those 2 missed free throws. 

This team as a whole has to buckle up defensively and rebound. On offense we gotta stop throwing up **** and go hard at Howard. Any separation between the man taking the shot and Howard will lead to a blocked shot.


----------



## LamarButler

Oh yea, and Perkins seems to enjoy fouling and traveling a lot.


----------



## Avalanche

Come on KG come out firing....

need a big run during the third to set up a close finish.

regardless though there are certainly things this team needs to improve upon, and Doc needs to realise that... he didnt adjust well at all after the 1st quarter.


----------



## Marcus13

We're down by 20....ugh...


----------



## Avalanche

10:18 ORL - R. Lewis made a 7-foot running jumper in the lane
10:41 BOS - P. Pierce made a 19-foot jumper from the right wing
11:06 ORL - R. Lewis made a 24-foot three-pointer from the right wing
11:19 BOS - K. Garnett made a 16-foot turnaround jumper along the right baseline
11:37 ORL - J. Nelson made a 21-foot jumper from the right wing

well thats certainly a hectic minute and a half lol


----------



## Marcus13

Rondo is straight ballin


----------



## LamarButler

Good job Rondo


----------



## Marcus13

He also has three fouls though and needs to be careful


----------



## Marcus13

Good move by Ray. He needs to handle the ball more often


----------



## LamarButler

Defense!! come on

We're having no trouble scoring

Rondo is playing very very good


----------



## Avalanche

where the hell did rondo pull this shooting stroke from


----------



## LamarButler

Come on guys!!!! Can we get it to single digits!!!???


----------



## Avalanche

Gotta stop just trading baskets with them and get some stops.

intensity just hasnt been here this game


----------



## Marcus13

what the **** is KG shooting that for?


----------



## LamarButler

AND1 BABY!!!!

Love when Pierce attacks the hoop


----------



## LamarButler

Again!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13

down ten....lets make a run here guys


----------



## Marcus13

wow....miracle tip...ill take it though


----------



## E.H. Munro

Avalanche said:


> where the hell did rondo pull this shooting stroke from


He obviously stole it from Ray's locker.


----------



## Avalanche

Got it back to 10 points


----------



## Avalanche

ehmunro said:


> He obviously stole it from Ray's locker.


:lol:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i think walker gave pierce his 02 playoffs speech because pierce is attacking the hoop like he should be doing!


----------



## Marcus13

Pierce seems to have caught fire, and Rondo appears to have lost what we had earlier


----------



## Marcus13

and the run looks like its over...


----------



## Marcus13

prepare ro see scott pollard murder everyone


----------



## Marcus13

^^^told ya


----------



## Blue

Dwight is a Monster, Pollard's frailass cannot hang!


----------



## Marcus13

down 7 baby, it could be A LOT worse


----------



## LamarButler

Hooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuusseeeee!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche

7 point gap at the end of the third... much better, even if its been an ugly game


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

woohoo!!!


----------



## Marcus13

its time to start a whole new game here in the last quarter. We can make up 7...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Considering only Rondo and Pierce are playing well, I'm liking that we're only down 7 after three.


----------



## Blue

Dwight is getting robbed on these BS continuation calls


----------



## Marcus13

Pollard sucks. I hate him


----------



## Blue

lololololololo


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Tony Allen sucks. I hate him more.


----------



## Marcus13

were getting all the calls and we still cant do anything


----------



## Marcus13

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Tony Allen sucks. I hate him more.


You live near the Indiana- Michigan border? I just noticed your a ND fan....


----------



## Marcus13

Its down to 4......lets go guys!!!!


----------



## LamarButler

Whooooooo

Tony!!!


----------



## Blue

****! put dwight and jameer back in the game


----------



## Ainge for 3

What an amazing comeback. This game is ours.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Marcus13 said:


> You live near the Indiana- Michigan border? I just noticed your a ND fan....


Nah, I'm from the UP. There's just no local team to cheer for. I'll live near that border next year, probably, but I won't be an ND fan for long (looking at UM and MSU for college).


----------



## Avalanche

got the momentum now... keep this run going guys


----------



## Blue

there we go Nelson!


----------



## Avalanche

Garnett and Ray back in, hopefully KG can get involved a bit more and Ray can make some shots


----------



## Marcus13

no its not. we've comitted 18 turnovers and are still giving the ball away. Ridiculous


----------



## Blue

Dwight's and KG are matching up now....should get interesting


----------



## Marcus13

This has to be KG's worst game of the season. He's been horrific


----------



## Blue

yes, thats #5 for big ticket


----------



## Avalanche

**** KG in foul trouble on 5


----------



## Marcus13

No matter how ice cold Ray is, he's always good for free throws


----------



## Blue

wow these refs suck


----------



## Marcus13

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Nah, I'm from the UP. There's just no local team to cheer for. I'll live near that border next year, probably, but I won't be an ND fan for long (looking at UM and MSU for college).


Word? My friend actually plays D-II football up at NMU. Yeah, i live in South Bend, its right on the border


AND OH MY GOD WE JUST TOOK THE LEAD!!!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

The lead is down to 2!

HOLY ****!


----------



## Avalanche

Theres the lead :yay:


----------



## Blue

why dont the refs just hand you the game on a platter.........dwight is getting murdered


----------



## Marcus13

I warned him Pollard was coming in with murder on his mind. Let's go guys, let's get this


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Power_Ballin said:


> why dont the refs just hand you the game on a platter.........dwight is getting murdered




ummmmmmmmmm did you even bother to watch the first half???


----------



## Avalanche

Power_Ballin said:


> why dont the refs just hand you the game on a platter.........dwight is getting murdered


you were watching the first half right???

Dwight was getting away with EVERYTHING..... the refs suck yes, but its definately not been in our favour


----------



## Ainge for 3

I like the smell of momentum. It smells like victory.


----------



## Marcus13

come on dwight...throw a couple more bricks....please.


----------



## Marcus13

****ing Pollard, that rebound should have been all him


----------



## Marcus13

there it goes. I think we just lost it right there. KG and Ray have been garbage tonight


----------



## Blue

yes! Hedo said "get off me" lol. back in the lead.


----------



## Avalanche

Man the Magic love the 3 pointer


----------



## Blue

Avalanche said:


> you were watching the first half right???
> 
> Dwight was getting away with EVERYTHING..... the refs suck yes, but its definately not been in our favour


Naw i was out. i started watchin after halftime


----------



## HB

It seems it ends tonight


----------



## Marcus13

wow, what a move by pierce and allen! back within one!


----------



## Avalanche

Power_Ballin said:


> Naw i was out. i started watchin after halftime


lol.... well the first half was ref'd probably more in favour of the magic then how you see it going to the Celtics at the moment.

It may be evening out, but you know when both teams cant stand the officiating something is wrong.


----------



## Marcus13

latest bull**** whistle ive ever seen


----------



## Blue

Avalanche said:


> lol.... well the first half was ref'd probably more in favour of the magic then how you see it going to the Celtics at the moment.
> 
> It may be evening out, but you know when both teams cant stand the officiating something is wrong.


True... I admit that last call on Rashard was extremely late


----------



## Marcus13

Great ****ing defense. Lets just keep leaving them open for three.


----------



## Blue

Hedo! Hedo! Hedo! Hedo! Hedo!


----------



## Blue

Damn ist gonna be a battle


----------



## Marcus13

Ray for three! Stays clutch! Down by two our ball!!!


----------



## Avalanche

Man Ray is even missing free throws...

cant shoot at all tonight


----------



## Marcus13

Damnit Garnett. Just Foul Out Already


----------



## Basel

I wish I could watch this game.


----------



## Avalanche

Ray made one when it counts


----------



## Marcus13

Why the **** did we just take Pierce out exactly??


----------



## Marcus13

We might be previewing the ECF right now


----------



## Blue

> I wish I could watch this game.


101-97, Celtics ball with 1:48 to go.


----------



## Marcus13

Tony Allen Needs To Commit Suicide Tonight In The Hotel. What In The Flying **** Was That


----------



## P-Dub34

I think I can sum this game up in three words:

Ray

Allen

Sucks.


----------



## Blue

lol @ T. Allen


----------



## Avalanche

TA misses


----------



## Marcus13

Come on Ray, we need these free throws that SHOULD BE to tie the game. God damn tony allen to hell


----------



## Marcus13

P-Dub34 said:


> I think I can sum this game up in three words:
> 
> Ray
> 
> Allen
> 
> Sucks.


Clearly, you've been looking at the wrong Allen


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> I think I can sum this game up in three words:
> 
> Ray
> 
> Allen
> 
> Sucks.


his slightly backward cousin tony also has the suck virus


----------



## Marcus13

Ray Allen stays clutch hitting two more that should have tied it and HE JUST MADE A KEY STEAL.


----------



## Avalanche

AHHH eddie misses the 3 and KG fouls out


----------



## Marcus13

Ray outplayed KG tonight


----------



## Marcus13

down four...go for two or three?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

THATS why house should not be taking game winning shots....why did KG not put it up right under the [email protected]??!?!?!!??!


----------



## HB

:laugh: both teams acting like this was the NBA finals.


----------



## Avalanche

Marcus13 said:


> Ray outplayed KG tonight


14/11 7/13 shooting for KG

Ray shot horribly


----------



## P-Dub34

I hate Tony Allen with such a passion.

And this is why Garnett gets a rap as a big game choker. Assert yourself, for FFS!


----------



## Avalanche

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> THATS why house should not be taking game winning shots....why did KG not put it up right under the [email protected]??!?!?!!??!


shouldnt be taking long 3 pointers when we only needed a 2 to tie, we came behind from 20 with patience.. no need to force the 3


----------



## Marcus13

Avalanche said:


> 14/11 7/13 shooting for KG
> 
> Ray shot horribly


And yet, they comitted the same amount of turnovers, Ray single handedly kept us in the game as he just hit ANOTHER KEY THREE.

KG was a defensive liability all night


----------



## Marcus13

DAMNNNNN!!! Ray is so ****ing clutch!!!!


----------



## Blue

clutch shot by Ray. 103-102 Magic. 7.7 secs. magic ball.


----------



## Marcus13

Were Only Going To Be Down By One Or Two!!!!! We Can Do This!!! Get The Ball To Ray Or Pierce!!!


----------



## Blue

Rashard missis the 1st ft


----------



## Avalanche

shard misses


----------



## Blue

makes 2nd


----------



## Marcus13

What The **** Kind Of Terrible Clock Was That!!!?? Shot Clockers Just ****ed Us Over


----------



## Ainge for 3

I hate close losses. So many what ifs.


----------



## Marcus13

**** Paul Pierce In The ***. What The **** Was That. That Was ****ing Horrible


----------



## Blue

104-102 Magic Win


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Why, Paul, why?


----------



## Marcus13

What The **** Would Make You Put That Shot Up? ****ing Retard. Rays Kept You In The Game The Entire Fourth, Get Him The ****ing Ball


----------



## Blue

Dwight is a ****ing Monster....KG will be having nightmares tonight


----------



## Marcus13

Power_Ballin said:


> 104-102 Magic Win



Good win dude, see you in the Eastern Conference Finals


----------



## Darth Bryant

That was the worst clock management by seasoned vets I've seen so far this season.......

7 seconds is a life time...


----------



## Marcus13

Power_Ballin said:


> Dwight is a ****ing Monster....KG will be having nightmares tonight


No doubt. KG was dominated on both sides of the ball


----------



## Marcus13

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That was the worst clock management by seasoned vets I've seen so far this season.......
> 
> 7 seconds is a life time...


Im saying...why the **** would Pierce just decide to throw that shot up, it made no sense at all


----------



## P-Dub34

Glenn wanted them to go for the win, as you usually do on the road. Pierce has made that shot a million times before.

As for Tony Allen, he needs to be terminated with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Marcus13 said:


> Im saying...why the **** would Pierce just decide to throw that shot up, it made no sense at all


I mean if they wanted to avoid the OT, I can say at least take that seven seconds to find someone wide open at the three...

He shot that ball like he had 2 seconds left to drill it... When they could have tried to run it in for an easy 2 to send it to OT.

And if anyones going to shoot the game winner three, wouldn't you want it to be Allen.... I just don't get it.

Either way was a good game to watch though. Just a little odd at the end.


----------



## HB

Marcus13 said:


> Good win dude, see you in the Eastern Conference Finals


ECF? Already?


----------



## Avalanche

Terrible way to try and win the game,

even so this will probably be a good thing, bring this team down to earth... we had been playing poorly previous to this and getting wins on talent alone, the effort and the ball movement just wasnt there tonight.. outside of that great run to close the lead it was a very poor performance, and outside of a bad shot at the end could have been a win or at least gone into OT.

remember we were down by 22 at one point... we didnt deserve to win this one, however they showed that even down big they can chase you down.

Pierce and Rondo did what they could (minus the clutch factor), Ray was off nearly all night and KG was a little quiet


----------



## Avalanche

They probably wanted the win because KG and Posey were fouled out, still not a good shot


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ill take 8 wins for every loss


----------



## Blue

Marcus13 said:


> Good win dude, see you in the Eastern Conference Finals


Yeah, good game. 

I'm pulling for you guys to go all the way if we dont make it. Next to Dwight, KG and Ray are two of my favorite players so I got nothin but love for yall. Good luck with rest of your season. :cheers:


----------



## Marcus13

P-Dub34 said:


> Glenn wanted them to go for the win, as you usually do on the road. Pierce has made that shot a million times before.
> 
> As for Tony Allen, he needs to be terminated with extreme prejudice.


Maybe so, but it was the dumbest time to possibly shoot it. There wasnt enough time for a second shot, so why wouldnt you actually make a move to the three point line so there isnt a hand directly in your face


----------



## Avalanche

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ill take 8 wins for every loss


then you dont get your 70


----------



## Aznboi812

I Am Beowulf


----------



## Marcus13

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I mean if they wanted to avoid the OT, I can say at least take that seven seconds to find someone wide open at the three...
> 
> He shot that ball like he had 2 seconds left to drill it... When they could have tried to run it in for an easy 2 to send it to OT.
> 
> And if anyones going to shoot the game winner three, wouldn't you want it to be Allen.... I just don't get it.
> 
> Either way was a good game to watch though. Just a little odd at the end.


Ray? The Best 3 point shooter in the game? The guy who made countless clutch play after play to keep us in it? Why the hell would you want to give him the ball in a 3 point shooting, clutch situation?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Avalanche said:


> then you dont get your 70


check ur math again 

:biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> check ur math again
> 
> :biggrin:


lol mind blank

8 wins for every loss it is


----------



## P-Dub34

OK, so the positives:

- Rondo's shooting. Beautiful to see.
- Pierce
- not losing our cool, coming back

Here's what I didn't like. The run was cut largely with Garnett on the pine. Pollard did his job, and Posey and House hit some huge shots. Then, Garnett comes back in, the offense gets away from Pierce, who was dominant, and gets on to ice-cold Garnett and Allen.

Ray Allen is not a point guard. His role on this team should be limited to catch and shoot and the occasional drive. He looked...downright selfish out there tonight.

But hey - we hung tough against one of the early elite teams in the EC, with Allen and Garnett MIA, questionable officiating, Tony Allen, and brutal defensive play.


----------



## Avalanche

We need a real big defensive Center... although throwing Scal and Pollard at Howard frustrated him, someone who could really push back would have helped a great deal.....


----------



## P-Dub34

There aren't very many guys that can do that in this league, and they aren't cheap.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> There aren't very many guys that can do that in this league, and they aren't cheap.


Unforunately


----------



## P-Dub34

> The guy who made countless clutch play after play to keep us in it?


Hopefully by "countless" you mean two, and "to keep us in it" you mean playing selfishly all game, being locked down by Keith Bogans, forcing drives and turning the ball over instead of giving it to the point guard, being outplayed convincingly by James Posey, and only being on the floor at all in the fourth quarter due to reputation.

Because if you meant that, you'd be dead on.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> Hopefully by "countless" you mean two, and "to keep us in it" you mean playing selfishly all game, being locked down by Keith Bogans, forcing drives and turning the ball over instead of giving it to the point guard, being outplayed convincingly by James Posey, and only being on the floor at all in the fourth quarter due to reputation.
> 
> Because if you meant that, you'd be dead on.


lol @ your av


----------



## E.H. Munro

P-Dub34 said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a real big defensive Center... although throwing Scal and Pollard at Howard frustrated him, someone who could really push back would have helped a great deal.....
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't very many guys that can do that in this league, and they aren't cheap.
Click to expand...

I bet you that if Boston had offered Detroit a lottery protected first before the Ray Allen was announced they could have stepped in and poached Sean Williams. They might have even been able to add Amir Johnson if they'd deceitfully made the lottery protection limited. :bsmile:


----------



## Marcus13

P-Dub34 said:


> Hopefully by "countless" you mean two, and "to keep us in it" you mean playing selfishly all game, being locked down by Keith Bogans, forcing drives and turning the ball over instead of giving it to the point guard, being outplayed convincingly by James Posey, and only being on the floor at all in the fourth quarter due to reputation.
> 
> Because if you meant that, you'd be dead on.


Three baskets and a key steal. And Im not sticking up for what he did in the first three and a half quarters...that was terrible


----------



## Avalanche

Marcus13 said:


> Three baskets and a key steal. And Im not sticking up for what he did in the first three and a half quarters...that was terrible


Pretty much


----------



## LamarButler

I'm most pissed at Tony Allen.

That was so wide open, and he's expected to capitalize when hes wide open in front of the hoop. That play made him look like a 4th grader out there.

I mean, everybody missed shots and stuff like that, but that was such a momentum ruiner right there.


----------



## P-Dub34

Marcus13 said:


> Three baskets and a key steal. And Im not sticking up for what he did in the first three and a half quarters...that was terrible


Fair enough.

I understand off games happen, but Kevin Garnett is getting paid $20 mill to make sure those off games don't happen against teams like Orlando and opponents like Dwight Howard. Same with Ray.

Oh well. 8-1. Hopefully this was a wake-up call and they can pummel G-State on Wednesday.


----------



## mrsister

I'm not sure how that last play took 7.2 seconds. The ball rolled on the ground, Pierce picked it up, dribbled to the three point line and shot it. That should've taken maybe three seconds at most. The rebound and quick pass afterward took the rest of the clock? It was a bad play, but I don't see how it took that long. 

Unfortunately, I didn't see most of the game because Comcast Sports Net kept bugging out, so I just caught the end of the fourth quarter. Sounds like they played pretty horribly, but the box score still says they shot 53.3%, and they outrebounded the Magic 41-28. The 44 free throw attempts by the Magic sounds kind of ridiculous. Seems like that and the turnovers cost them. They were mentioning that KG may have had the flu, so that may explain his lackluster play. Looks like a lot of hate for Ray Allen going on here. Maybe he was trying to show up Rashard Lewis? I just hope his selfishness doesn't continue. I don't think it will. If anything, KG won't let it, but I think Ray is smart enough to know it's not helping. 

I have tickets for the rematch on Dec. 23. Should be fun. I think the Celtics will fare much better on their own court.

Oh. And at least the Patriots kept their streak alive. Man, they humiliated the Bills. It's like watching a video game with the difficulty set to easy.


----------



## Avalanche

mrsister said:


> I'm not sure how that last play took 7.2 seconds. The ball rolled on the ground, Pierce picked it up, dribbled to the three point line and shot it. That should've taken maybe three seconds at most. The rebound and quick pass afterward took the rest of the clock? It was a bad play, but I don't see how it took that long.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't see most of the game because Comcast Sports Net kept bugging out, so I just caught the end of the fourth quarter. Sounds like they played pretty horribly, but the box score still says they shot 53.3%, and they outrebounded the Magic 41-28. The 44 free throw attempts by the Magic sounds kind of ridiculous. Seems like that and the turnovers cost them. They were mentioning that *KG may have had the flu, so that may explain his lackluster play*. Looks like a lot of hate for Ray Allen going on here. Maybe he was trying to show up Rashard Lewis? I just hope his selfishness doesn't continue. I don't think it will. If anything, KG won't let it, but I think Ray is smart enough to know it's not helping.
> 
> I have tickets for the rematch on Dec. 23. Should be fun. I think the Celtics will fare much better on their own court.
> 
> Oh. And at least the Patriots kept their streak alive. Man, they humiliated the Bills. It's like watching a video game with the difficulty set to easy.


Would make sense, he wasnt so much bad... just quiet


----------



## LamarButler

Glen Davis should've got major minutes this game.

Hes the only one who's strength can match up.

The one play he was in, he pushed Dwight 18 feet back and forced him to shoot a jump shot, which I will take any day.


----------



## Avalanche

LamarButler said:


> Glen Davis should've got major minutes this game.
> 
> Hes the only one who's strength can match up.
> 
> The one play he was in, he pushed Dwight 18 feet back and forced him to shoot a jump shot, which I will take any day.


yeah i still dont like Doc putting Scal in over baby, i know hes a rookie but the guys talented


----------



## P-Dub34

The way they were calling fouls on established pros (Garnett) in the paint against Howard, there's no way in hell Davis would've lasted more than five minutes.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> The way they were calling fouls on established pros (Garnett) in the paint against Howard, there's no way in hell Davis would've lasted more than five minutes.


True, but Scal was doing the same thing... Davis may have fouled out pretty quickly but he could have gotten some big offensive boards and put backs along the way


----------



## cgcatsfan

K, didn't get to watch this one, and I'm hearing you guys about the shot selection, Allen's selfishness and T Allen. 

How do you think the substitution patterns/personnel selection affected things. It seems that Doc didn't see that Glen was the one to leave in for one. Do you get the feeling that HE was the one that wanted them keying off Garnett when Pierce was hot?


----------



## P-Dub34

When they made their run, Garnett and Allen were on the pine for a lot of it. Simple as that. But because they're Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen, Glenn decided to put them back in, much how he would do with Pierce even if he was having a terrible game and his replacement was fantastic. Pierce was on fire. When they came back in, Garnett immediately hoisted up a double-teamed fifteen foot fadeaway, which, predictably, missed. Allen jacked up a three off the dribble which also missed. This after House and Posey had hit huge, HUGE threes back to back. Pierce never re-found his rhythm offensively, it stagnated, and a couple questionable calls later we're suddenly down six.

Take what you want from that. And I don't know if I can positively characterize Ray's play as selfish, but he was overhandling, not giving the rock up to Rondo (who played really well, first few mins notwithstandng), and seemed genuinely more interested in finding the range on his shot than actually winning the basketball game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

damn pdub...ur a hater with that avatar and headline lol


----------



## pokpok

can doc draw up some damn plays for ray allen instead of having him hang around the 3?!?!?!

what a waste of having ray allen on the team...the only way hes gettin a shot off is him dribbling around to get free while everyone on the team watches..


----------



## cgcatsfan

Thanks Pdub. I see what you mean about how that went down. 
Re: Allen and Doc drawing up plays. I guess I'm hoping the players do it on their own. I still don't have a lot of faith in him as a coach. 
They have been pretty much free-lancing, which has worked so far, but set plays work when you hit the snags.


----------



## P-Dub34

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn pdub...ur a hater with that avatar and headline lol


I wouldn't look at it that way. Tony's much more valuable to this basketball team in that position. Think of it as me urging him to get back to his glory days instead of blowing wide open layups and airballing fifteen footers.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> I wouldn't look at it that way. Tony's much more valuable to this basketball team in that position. Think of it as me urging him to get back to his glory days instead of blowing wide open layups and airballing fifteen footers.


:lol:

i would think some team would be interested in a trade... not many, but someone might


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Avalanche said:


> :lol:
> 
> i would think some team would be interested in a trade... not many, but someone might


I'm calling it now. Jefferson, Gomes and McCants for Tony Allen.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> I wouldn't look at it that way. Tony's much more valuable to this basketball team in that position. Think of it as me urging him to get back to his glory days instead of blowing wide open layups and airballing fifteen footers.




before the day of your picture, in case you have forgotten, tony allen was playing the best basketball a celtic not named paul pierce (and maybe ricky davis) has played in years


----------



## Avalanche

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I'm calling it now. Jefferson, Gomes and McCants for Tony Allen.


uhh.....


----------



## P-Dub34

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> before the day of your picture, in case you have forgotten, tony allen was playing the best basketball a celtic not named paul pierce (and maybe ricky davis) has played in years


Tony Allen was putting up twenty a game for a stretch where the team was losing eighteen in a row before he tore his knee being an idiot.

That's why I don't like him. He's an idiot. A thug. On the court and off.

Anyways, that's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. I should've have to explain why scoring on a pathetic team for a quarter of the season doesn't even come close to anything Ricky Davis or even Al Jefferson did in a Boston uniform, amongst numerous others. It's not just Allen's athleticism that isn't there this year, it's any semblance of an NBA caliber basketball player. He's brutal. It wasn't just his layup, I've been riding him all year. He kills us every time he steps foot on the floor.

Am I wishing injury on the guy? Of course not. The picture and caption are a joke. Hopefully TA will read it and realize that even though he has no athleticism, he could work on other aspects of his game, like dribbling or shooting. He makes Rondo look like Larry Bird from fifteen feet. Hell, I'll even settle for him being able to run the floor for more than two minutes without being extremely detrimental to the team. Just because I'm a Celtic fan doesn't mean I have to like everybody on the team unconditionally.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> Tony Allen was putting up twenty a game for a stretch where the team was losing eighteen in a row before he tore his knee being an idiot.....Just because I'm a Celtic fan doesn't mean I have to like everybody on the team unconditionally.




the celts were losing becaus ethey were ordered to...no fault of allens...and i never said u had to like everyone...hell ive hated half the players that ainge has brought in in the past...but tony has proven he can be an asset when healthy and when he has his confidence...that will prob take a long time to get back as it did the first time he tore up his knee...but by no means is he not an nba calibur player


and ps i did forget big al in my previous comment my bad


----------



## Avalanche

Well TA has time, we dont rely on him to win games so hes got weeks, even months to really prove he is an asset and earn his minutes.
IF he oculd get back to old form he would be a huge boost off the bench.

unlikely though by the looks of it


----------



## P-Dub34

> the celts were losing becaus ethey were ordered to...


Unless you have proof of that, stop with the wild claims. They lost games because they sucked. Saying they weren't trying is a slap in the face to everybody who went out there and busted their asses.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Avalanche said:


> uhh.....


Come on, now. I have to take my shots at McHale.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the celts were losing becaus ethey were ordered to...no fault of allens...and i never said u had to like everyone...hell ive hated half the players that ainge has brought in in the past...but tony has proven he can be an asset when healthy and when he has his confidence...that will prob take a long time to get back as it did the first time he tore up his knee...but by no means is he not an nba calibur player
> 
> 
> and ps i did forget big al in my previous comment my bad


I'm sorry, but do you really believe that? The Celtics had one of the worst rosters in team history last year. They had a couple guys with talent, but they were so inexperienced that their natural talent (which overall wasn't THAT great) was negated.


----------



## Avalanche

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Come on, now. I have to take my shots at McHale.


why... he gave you garnett lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> Unless you have proof of that, stop with the wild claims. They lost games because they sucked. Saying they weren't trying is a slap in the face to everybody who went out there and busted their asses.




i didnt say they werent trying...i said they were ordered to lose games, as shown by pierce sitting for a month with the sniffles...then when his sniffles got better he sat for another month with a splinter in his thumb...cmon now if they were actually trying to win games do u think pierce would have sat for half the season??? the kids tried hard but you can play hard and not be playing to win if you want...they sucked as well...but they shouldnt have suked so much that they could only win 20 something games...pierce and 4 of us should be able to win 20 games


----------



## P-Dub34

There's a difference between sitting Pierce when the season is lost after his legitimate injury (yes, it was for real) had mostly healed and telling your players to go out and lose. The starting lineup after Allen went down was what? West/Green/Gomes/Jefferson/Perk?

No legitimate number one option. No backcourt defense and very little of it in the frontcourt. No point guard. A combined 15 years of NBA experience, and only one of had a full season of starting under his belt. Seriously. Did you forget what that lineup looked like? And you think they were told to lose? That's why they lost 55 games? Not because...they sucked?

You're insane.


----------



## Avalanche

Keeping Pierce out was all they needed to do to tank the season away, yes it was a legit injury but he could have come back... they knew the season was a right off and let the young guys just go out there and play.
Look at Seattle and Minny now, i dont think the players themselves had anything to do with losing (on purpose) they were simply too inexperienced to get it done.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> You're insane.



love you too pdub...always fun bantering with you :biggrin:


and...have you forgotten the statement by ryan gomes tho??? "weve clinched the 2nd worst record now we can go out and try to win games"...thats not anyone specualting on what happened...thats coming from the horses mouth...while i do believe there was a joking aspect to the statement, i also believe it was based in truth


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i didnt say they werent trying...i said they were ordered to lose games, as shown by pierce sitting for a month with the sniffles...then when his sniffles got better he sat for another month with a splinter in his thumb...cmon now if they were actually trying to win games do u think pierce would have sat for half the season??? the kids tried hard but you can play hard and not be playing to win if you want...they sucked as well...but they shouldnt have suked so much that they could only win 20 something games...pierce and 4 of us should be able to win 20 games


ummm....Pierce had a broken foot. As for the rest of the roster, they didn't need to be "ordered to lose" they were seriously one of the least talented teams in NBA history. Gerald Green's NBA career is about to come to an end, his agent's already on the phone to Moldavia to see if he can secure Gerald a spot in the Moldavian Basketball Association's Second Division, and isn't having a lot of luck. Ryan Gomes can't win rotation minutes on the worst team in the NBA and Delonte West is struggling to get minutes in Seattle, _and the starting PG is injured_. They didn't "try to lose," they weren't "told to lose," they flat out sucked like a Shakespearean whore. Thankfully Danny finally made two good deals, and managed to turn the fifth pick and Big Al into all stars.

As for Tony Allen, he was able to play like a chucklehead and pile up empty numbers on an historically bad team because the team had no prayer of winning anyway. Now his playing like a chucklehead hurts the team (not that it ever helped the team), and we're supposed to be playing for a title. So here's hoping that the Tony Allen Era comes to a merciful end, and Tony gets shipped someplace like Seattle. :cheers:



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and...have you forgotten the statement by ryan gomes tho??? "weve clinched the 2nd worst record now we can go out and try to win games"...thats not anyone specualting on what happened...thats coming from the horses mouth.


Have you forgot the context of that moron's quote? He was angry because at a moment when the Celtics needed a three point shot to tie the game they _dared_ leave Deadeye Ryan on the bench and put Gerald, Delonte, and other shooters into the game. I mean, how dare they. If they were trying to win the _obvious_ choice for that three point shot was Ole Sharpshooter himself. Ryan Gomes better check his head and check it quickly because he's about to wash out of the NBA. What got him here was hard work, keeping his mouth shut, and understanding that he was a scrub. He forgot that right quick and turned into one of the whiniest, poutiest players on the squad (having some vets around to tell him to take his head out of his *** would have helped, this is the problem with assembling a roster full of ****ty kids). Good luck to him in Italy or wherever he goes next.


----------



## P-Dub34

> love you too pdub...always fun bantering with you


Likewise.

And E.H., I'd gladly take Gomes back in a heartbeat.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Not unless he grows up. And gets better since he can't even beat out Antoine Walker for minutes. :bsmile:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> Not unless he grows up. And gets better since he can't even beat out Antoine Walker for minutes. :bsmile:




gomes will never beat out greatness eh, doesnt mean he wouldnt be good to have on our team :biggrin:


----------

